# 29 طريقه لحمايه ايميلك من الاختراق



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2010)

*29 طريقه لحمايه ايميلك من الاختراق* ​
​
:download:

​

* ان تكون كلمة المرور طويلة جدا , لأن البعض يجعل خانات كلمة المرور عبارة عن ست او سبع خانات والافضل ان تجعلها اكثر من عشر خانات .*​
​


​

* 2 - ان تحتوي كلمة المرور على خليط من الرموز , الأرقام و الحروف مثال *​
​

* 19MYO~QM/+-^%BO*ZP37*​
​


​

* 3 - ان لا تضع كلمة المرور بسيطة الادخال على لوحة المفاتيح حتى وان اشتملة على النقطتين السابقتين 1 - 2 لأن البعض يجعل كلمة المرور بهذا الشكل ......*​
​

* ~!@#$%^&*QWERTYUIOP123*​
​

* لا حظوا ادخلنا الرموز اولا بالترتيب لأنها في الجزء الاعلى من لوحة المفاتيح ثم ادخلنا الاحرف التي اسفل من الرموز في لوحة المفاتيح ايضا بالترتيب ثم ادخلنا الارقام مرتبة , والافضل التنقل في جميع اجزاء لوحة المفاتيح بشكل عشوائي حتى يصعب تخمينا او قد يتمكن شخص من الحصول على كلمة المرور بضربة حظ ! *​
​


​

* 4 - ان لا تكون كلمة المرور عبارة عن ارقام تسلسلية او ارقام عشوائية قد تراها انت صعبة لكن سهلة عندما يكون هناك برنامج لأنتاج الارقام سواء تسلسلية او عشوائية مهما طالة الخانات . والبعض يستخدم ارقام تسلسلية مثل *​
​

* 123456789 او 1223334444 او 102030405060 والكثير من هذه الامثلة والبعض يستخدم كلمات مرور بهذا الشكل بكل ثقه ! . *​
​


​

* 5 - ان تكون كلمة المرور بعيدة جدا عن أي معلومة حقيقية تخصك مثل رقم الهاتف اسمك اسم المدينة الدولة التي تسكنها تاريخ ميلادك لأن البعض يجعل كلمة المرور بأسم الدولة او المدينة ثم يتبعها بتاريخ الميلاد وهكذا وايضا ان تبعدها عن أي معلومة معروفه عنك في منتدى تشارك فيه حتى ولو كانت تلك المعلومة تخص اسمك المستعار .*​
​


​

* 6 - ان تكون كلمة المرور بعيدة عن الأسماء المشهورة وايضا الأجنبية مثل اسم لاعب او اسم مغني لأن مثل هذه الكلمات تكون قريبة للفكر والتخمين اكثر ولأن هناك برامج تعتمد في عملها على ملفات بها كلمات مرور اجنبية تقوم بتجربتها على البريد , ايضا تسمح هذه البرامج بأضافة كلمات مرور اخرى ضمن قائمتها او قد يخصص قائمة لهذا البريد بهدف سرقته فيضع جميع الكلمات التي يتوقعها.*​
​


​

* 7 - ان تثق في الشخص الذي تراسله لأنه بعد فترة من الزمن من الاخذ والعطاء يستطيع جمع معلومات عنك قد تفيده في كشف كلمة المرور .*​
​


​

* 8 - ان لاتجعل كلمة المرور هي اسم مُرسل البريد لأنها قد تفيد حتى وأن اتبعتها بأضافة بسيطة ليست معروفه . لأن البعض يكون اسمه snowfall الذي ادرجه عند تسجيل البريد فيضيف اسم البريد مع اسم الُمرسل وتكون كلمة المرور بهذا الشكل *​
​

* Snowfallsnowfallitgo or snowfallsnowfallitgoyahoocom*​
​


​

* 9 - تغيير كلمة المرور بين فترة وأخرى لأنه ربما يكون هناك شخص استولى بالفعل على البريد لكن لم يغير كلمة المرور ينتظر ان تصل لبريدك رسائل مهمه او قد يتصف بالجاسوسية يريد ان يتعرف عليك اكثر ! ولتأ كد ان الرسالة لم تقرء تجد شريط عنوان الرسالة نشط واذا قرءة الرسالة تجد تغير في لون عنوان الرسالة أي غير نشط . *​
​


​

* 10 - ان تكتفي ببريد واحد او اثنان وان تجعل لكل واحد منهما كلمة مرور مختلفة لأن البعض من كثرة ما يملك من حسابات بريدية يتكاسل ويجعل لها كلمة مرور واحدة فأذا سٌرق أي بريد منها سوف يفقد بقيتها .*​
​


​

* 11 - اذا كنت تملك كلمات مرور صعبة التذكر لطولها او لأشتمالها على خليط من الرموز , الارقام والحروف وصعبة الحفظ والتذكر سواء كانت لبريد لبطاقة بنكية او لمنتدى لا تجعل لها ملف خاص داخل الجهاز أكتبها في ورقة خارجية والصقها بالقرب من الجهاز او اكتبها في نوتة الأرقام الهاتفيه اكتبها في مكان آمن بعيدا عن الجهاز.*​
​


​

* 12 - اذا كنت تشارك بمنتدى اجعل بريدك المعروف لأعضاء المنتدى وزواره للأختبار فقط أي لا تجعله البريد الأساسي اوالشخصي الذي تستقبل فيه معلومات خاصه وحقيقية عنك مثل ان تراسل زوجتك او اشخاص بينك وبينهم امور شخصية على هذا البريد . *​
​


​

* 13 - يجب ان تكون حذر جدا عند استخدام الماسينجر وان تثق في الشخص الذي تتحدث معه لأنه لو طلب منك ان تتحدث معه بالصوت يستطيع ان يحدد رقم الأي بي الخاص بك أثناء التحادث ويستخدم بعد ذلك برنامج كراكرز في الوصول لجهازك مباشرة وهناك الكثير فقد السيطرة على بريده بعد استخدامه للماسينجر وحتى وان كانت المحادثة نصية , ايضا البعض يدخل لحسابه البريدي من خلال الماسينجر ويطلب من الماسنجر ان يحفظ كلمة المرور والأفضل الدخول للبريد من الموقع , ايضا هناك برامج متخصصه في الحصول على كلمات المرور وتعمل هذه البرامج اثناء استخدام الماسينجر! .*​
​


​

* 14 - الابتعاد عن مواقع البريد المشهورة وحاول بقدر المستطاع ان تأخذ لك حساب بريدي في مواقع ليست مشهورة لأن معظم الطرق والبرامج المستخدمة والتجارب في الحصول على كلمات المرور جميعها واغلبها موجهه لهذه المواقع مثل موقع الهوت ميل وهذا ملاحظ وكثير ما نسمع من فقد كلمة مرور حسابه البريدي في هذا الموقع وايضا بريد الياهوه مع انها تقدم خدمات قد لا نجدها في مواقع أخرى و مستوى الأمن بها عالي ولأفضل الابتعاد عنها هذا من وجهة نظري.*​
​


​

* 15 - الأبتعاد عن المواقع الشخصية لأن بعض منها تقدم مجال من خلالها أي من خلال الصفحة لدخول الي حساب بريدك مثل بريد الهوت ميل اوالياهوه او أي بريد آخر ونجد فيها حقل لأسم حساب البريد وحقل لكلمة المرور وفي الحقيقة ما هي إلا طريقة للحصول على كلمة المرور فعندما تريد الدخول لحسابك من خلال هذا الموقع تُرسل معلوماتك لصاحب هذه الصفحة وتقع في فخ ولذلك لا تدخل لبريدك إلا من موقعه الاصلي .*​
​


​

* 16 - تعطيل تشغيل خاصية جافا سكربت لأنها تستخدم في اعادة ادخال معلوماتك من اسم الحساب وكلمة المرور لتصل للمستفيد وهي رمز يدرج في الرسالة وعند فتح هذه الرسالة تظهر لك مطالبة بأعادة ادخال معلومات بريدك من اسم الحساب وكلمة مرور وبعد ذلك توجه معلوماتك من اسم الحساب وكلمة مرور للمستفيد وهي تنطبق على أي بريد وللهروب من هذه الرسالة عليك اعادة ادخال بيناتك من حقل الموقع الاصلي وليس من حقل الرسالة الوهمية وهناك طريقة لتعطيل تشغيل جافا سكربت من متصفح الاكسبلورل . *​
​


​


 *:smi411:*منقووووووول للافادة​
​


​
​
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك على طرق الحمايه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

